
K programming language - galfarragem
http://www.kparc.com/
======
brudgers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11561573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11561573)

------
LordWinstanley
Now thats how you design a welcoming website!

